# Kickstarter: The KOBRA Flash Modifier System



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 22, 2018)

```
A few months ago we posted this project for the KOBRA Flash Modifier System, and unfortunately it did not reach its funding goal, this time it has. This is a great time to take advantage of the sale price for the Kickstarter campaign, you can save up to 30% until the campaign ends on June 9, 2018. <a href="https://6c61e7.kckb.st">Check out the KOBRA flash modifier now</a>!</p>
<p><strong>PRESS RELEASE:</strong></p>
<p><em><strong>KOBRA Flash Modifier Provides Photographers Exceptional Design and Function on Kickstarter</strong></em></p>
<p><em>KOBRA takes a bite at the flash modifier market with a relaunch on Kickstarter offering an attractive design and price</em></p>
<p><strong>Irvine, CA – Red Tusk, LLC.</strong> announced the relaunch of their <a href="https://6c61e7.kckb.st"><strong><em>KOBRA Flash Modifier </em></strong></a>on Kickstarter with exclusive features and competitive pricing.</p>
<p>The <strong><em>KOBRA </em></strong>was designed to give photographers an effective modified flash solution that is lightweight, flexible and with a sleek design. Professional photographer, Paul McKelvey, conceived the idea for <strong><em>KOBRA </em></strong>through his disappointment in the current market. McKelvey said, “I have used all the ‘on camera flash’ modifiers that are available and have been unsatisfied with the results. I decided to stop complaining and make my own.”</p>
<p>The new Kickstarter campaign includes the improved <strong><em>KOBRA Band</em></strong>, a high-grade, flexible silicone that is not affected by high or low temperatures. The new design features vent holes to allow air to circulate over the flash head and prevent the potential for overheating.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>Red Tusk, LLC. took the lessons learned from their first campaign to heart. Manufacturing in the U.S. resulted in an unrealistic funding goal. During their research and design, they found an experienced manufacturing facility specializing in quality silicon molding that would meet all their needs at a lower cost.</p>
<p>As a result, backers will find improved pricing over the previous campaign. Pre-orders for the <strong><em>KOBRA Flash Modifier </em></strong>starts at $38, a 25% discount off the retail price.</p>
<p><strong>Red Tusk, LLC. </strong>is confident the <strong><em>KOBRA </em></strong>will be a vital part of a photographers’ kit. “The beauty of the <strong><em>KOBRA </em></strong>is that it gives the user the ability to control the light, explains McKelvey. “You can focus on capturing moments</p>
<p>rather than looking for ceilings or walls to bounce off. The <strong><em>KOBRA </em></strong>will give you a high-quality outcome, no matter what lighting conditions you are in.”</p>
<p>Visit the <strong><a href="https://6c61e7.kckb.st"><em>KOBRA Flash Modifier </em>Kickstarter</a></strong> page to pre-order, and learn more about the product. The campaign runs until June 9, 2018.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## -pekr- (May 22, 2018)

What does Gary Fong think about this competition?


----------



## magarity (May 22, 2018)

-pekr- said:


> What does Gary Fong think about this competition?


Gary Fong would probably commit harakiri before preventing light from going out the back side. The innovation here is that light only spills out of the top and sides and is absorbed to the rear by the black backing.


----------



## Mikehit (May 22, 2018)

magarity said:


> -pekr- said:
> 
> 
> > What does Gary Fong think about this competition?
> ...



I think the thing you see on the back is a black design that inside is a reflector giving greater light efficiency.


----------



## Twiseldorf (May 22, 2018)

Here's my solution, and it's free, basically. Ok, not really, you must first do the following:

1) Spend $1 on a container of Jet Puff marshmallow filling. 
2) Eat the stuff (Yum!, I think it's gluten free, NOT!) or pour it out and clean the container.
3) Put it on your flash, it's a perfect fit!


----------



## Mikehit (May 22, 2018)

Twiseldorf said:


> Here's my solution, and it's free, basically. Ok, not really, you must first do the following:
> 
> 1) Spend $1 on a container of Jet Puff marshmallow filling.
> 2) Eat the stuff (Yum!, I think it's gluten free, NOT!) or pour it out and clean the container.
> 3) Put it on your flash, it's a perfect fit!



make sure the JetPuff are plain, or you could find odd colour balances!


----------



## magarity (May 22, 2018)

Mikehit said:


> I think the thing you see on the back is a black design that inside is a reflector giving greater light efficiency.


I watched their promo video and nary a mention is made of any reflectivity inside. On the other hand they do say it is all silicone and how you can ball it up but it just bounces back. Since silicone comes in a variety of colors not including mirror finish, I suspect it is just a black backing.


----------



## richardkra (May 22, 2018)

magarity said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > I think the thing you see on the back is a black design that inside is a reflector giving greater light efficiency.
> ...


From their Kickstarter page: "The KOBRA Flash Modifier gets its backbone from the patent-pending built-in reflector. The reflector bounces the light forward through the clear silicone, acting as a second layer of diffusion"


----------



## ethanz (May 22, 2018)

This sounds like a good product to get, especially with the built in gel holder.


----------



## Hesbehindyou (May 22, 2018)

Once they've paid off the initial investment of their time, the margins on this will be fantastic!

Expensive for what it is, but the secure attachment to the flash, foldability and integration of the gels makes it one of those things that's worth spending the extra on. That and not looking **** like the piece of eBay tat I'm using now.

I'm sold but broke... I guess I can wait and pay full price :


----------



## woodman411 (May 22, 2018)

I wish it was bigger, maybe twice as wide and a little higher, Kobra XL? In the comparison shots shown in the video, there is some improvement, but not by much.


----------



## kalieaire (May 22, 2018)

https://media.giphy.com/media/pVxOoihmHf2QINMrOw/giphy.gif[/IMG]]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nv36Hatr4qs



sorry, i just had to.


----------



## tmc784 (May 23, 2018)

Mikehit said:


> Twiseldorf said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my solution, and it's free, basically. Ok, not really, you must first do the following:
> ...




Oh boy, very brilliant idea.


----------



## Avenger 2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Ordered one 8) It looks better than all the rest available.
The build in gel support and ventilation holes are nice.
Is indeed a bit expensive, but so is all the rest of photography.


----------



## bergstrom (May 23, 2018)

[/quote]
From their Kickstarter page: "The KOBRA Flash Modifier gets its backbone from the patent-pending built-in reflector. The reflector bounces the light forward through the clear silicone, acting as a second layer of diffusion"
[/quote]

Couldn't you just get the gary fong rip off dome on ebay and line the back and top with tinfoil?


----------



## Mikehit (May 23, 2018)

The same thing occurred to me


----------



## Hesbehindyou (May 23, 2018)

bergstrom said:


> Couldn't you just get the gary fong rip off dome on ebay and line the back and top with tinfoil?



Absolutely!

They show a bunch of crap-looking-but-still-functional bodges at the start of the video - I quite like that they're upfront about it just being an expensive version of the bodge that most of its buyers will already have made and already be using themselves.


----------



## lubinphoto (May 25, 2018)

The reason everyone does their own DIY modifier is the plain truth is each modifier does relatively the same thing. 
The flash with nothing added is a small light source and creates harsh shadows. 
Bouncing up or to the side, or behind (if near a wall) all serves to make the light source bigger and softer. 
All these modifiers do is simply try to make the light source a bit bigger to soften the light. 
Regardless of which you use, if they are the same size, expect similar results. 
If you are in a very open space and you try to bounce up or anywhere away from the subject, you will waste a lot of light and eat up a lot of battery life (unless on a really high iso), and bouncing into a sky is pointless without one of these add-on plastic things on your flash. 

In a club, the client doesn't care about shadows. Actually, most clients don't care. We do, because we are picky about what we feel looks great. I personally like setting up strobes around the room and choosing which goes off to shape my light. I often don't notice any issues with shadows with my setup. But when running and gunning with flash on camera, I say if the client is expecting that kind of equipment setup, then they should expect harsh shadows even with all these DIY or expensive modifiers. 

If you are ready to spend $40 to $100+ on one of these pieces of plastic that cost $0.50 to make, go nuts and buy as much as you want. The DIY'ers are smart to simply make their own and save a few bucks. The video tries to make it seam like DIY modifiers are ineffective, but not true. 

If you want a soft light, make a bigger modifier. It would be funny to see someone strap on a 2ft scrim, harnessed to their body to bounce the light off. this would create the best soft light, but would look stupid and make you stand out too much, especially at a concert or party.


----------



## Pookie (May 25, 2018)

In a year this will be laying in a box (or the recycle bin) next to your Fong gear and all the rest of the "trinkets" that people sell to photography newbies.


----------

